# igf-1 lr3 and peg mfg



## mnpower (Mar 5, 2012)

I know this horse has been beaten and beat again but i just want to clarify a solid plan before i start

I have 2 1mg bottles of ifg-1 and 2 2mg bottles of peg mfg  the timing on these seems to be a pain in the ass and no one seem sto have a solid anwser. some say its best to take mfg after a workout to maximize stem cells others the exact opposite.

should i run them together or do a cycle of peg mfg then a cycle of igf-1lr3 or do lr3 then do peg mfg with ifg-1 des?

if i run lr3 and peg mfg together should i do mfg right after the workout wait till the am then shot my igf-1 or once again the opposite  

i was just gunna run igf-1 but someone had a buy one get one sale on this board and i couldnt say no now im confused lol


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

peg 2 x per week ex tue -thurs

lr3 either preworkout or post workout about 4-8 hours after is considered best.
may want to research both ways and discover which way your subject responds the best


----------



## mnpower (Mar 5, 2012)

i have read peg is best right after workout, is this seemingly true?


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

mnpower said:


> i have read peg is best right after workout, is this seemingly true?



not really the prevailing wisdom for research anymore


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

regular MGF is best post workout when your natural mgf levels are peaked.. peg mgf is more of a 2x per wk administration to force prolonged cell proliferation.


----------



## mnpower (Mar 5, 2012)

sounds good guys thanks you


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bro pin mgf post and then wait 15 minutes then hit the igf-1 trust me.If your timming is off it will blunt.I know how to take these 100% TRUST ME.peg-mgf is great for off days WITHOUT lr3 as it will continue to heal the cells and soft tissues.reg mgf is released as the body is stressed.Thats when its at its highest is post workout.So take mgf post 15 min. later then shoot lr3 and on off days shoot peg-mgf WITHOUT lr3.The half lifes of of peg and lr3 are long so they wont work in the same day.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

mnpower.. check out vannesb's log.. he hasn't started yet, but it has a great line up and outline of a peptide cycle put together by OSL. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...nnessb-tripple-b-pep-cycle-research-only.html


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Aug 13, 2012)

This is goin' to be informative for me.


----------



## wraggejxk (Aug 17, 2012)

so am I


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 17, 2012)

I like lr3 post workout in my test subject


----------

